# Uber Driver Killed, Passenger Critically injured in 2 Car Hit-And-Run-Crash in South Los Angeles



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

http://ktla.com/2017/01/14/uber-dri...2-car-hit-and-run-crash-in-south-los-angeles/
















Folesha Parker Iverson 52, is shown in a family photo
The fatal crash happened about 3:40 a.m. at Arlington Avenue and West Martin Luther King Jr. Boulevard, the Los Angeles Fire Department reported.

The Uber driver was pronounced dead at the scene, while the Uber passenger was taken to a local hospital in critical condition, the LAFD reported.

The driver of the second vehicle -- a silver Infiniti -- involved in the deadly crash fled the scene, the LAFD said.










Update:
http://abc7.com/news/uber-driver-killed-in-south-la-hit-and-run;-suspects-flee/1702579/

Update:
Suspect nabbed, police seek second suspect:
http://mynewsla.com/crime/2017/01/15/hit-and-run-uber-driver-death-suspect-nabbed-cops-hunt-second/

_Check back for updates on this developing story._


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

There's no doubt being an Uber driver is a highly dangerous endeavor. You risk your life each and every time you decide to hit the road.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

senorCRV said:


> How the f**k did the other car manage to flee the scene. Didn't know Infiniti made bulldozers


Ya know it's going to turn out he/she was drunk of course


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> There's no doubt being an Uber driver is a highly dangerous endeavor.


Especially, at those late overnight hours, when reckless and drunk drivers are staring at generally open roads. I wonder if when a commercially licensed driver gets killed in the line of duty, there is insurance money paid out for his next of kind? Obviously, nothing like that for Uber/Lyft.


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

The driver of the second vehicle -- a silver Infiniti -- fled the scene on foot, according to the witness.



Wow, looks like I'm buying an Infiniti


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> Ya know it's going to turn out he/she was drunk of course


 Considering "The driver of the second vehicle -- a silver Infiniti -- fled the scene on foot, according to the witness."

Drunk and/or stolen. I mean, they are gonna find you if it's your car.


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

More details: driver and Pax were female. Witnesses say there were two (2) suspects who fled.

http://abc7.com/news/uber-driver-killed-in-south-la-hit-and-run;-suspects-flee/1702579/


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> There's no doubt being an Uber driver is a highly dangerous endeavor. You risk your life each and every time you decide to hit the road.


Of course the fare for hire business is one of the highest risk. We operate at the worst times and with all the new drivers on very unfamiliar roads. That's probably why real commercial insurance is so expensive.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

So sad. That could have easily been me. RIP.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

T


senorCRV said:


> The driver of the second vehicle -- a silver Infiniti -- fled the scene on foot, according to the witness.
> 
> Wow, looks like I'm buying an Infiniti


That's a really valid point. You drive around in a cheap/light vehicle like a Prius and try to squeeze out a buck but then one accident and those cars become a coffin.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

A Go-Fund-Me has been set up for the fallen driver: https://www.gofundme.com/38nc6ls


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Doesn't James cover the driver's death as well?


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

While this is really sad and unfortunate, these Go Fund Me culture is out of hand. How do people know that the person collecting the donations will actually give them to the family? And is it basically how things are now? Should I go ahead and cancel my life insurance and just count on someone starting a Go Fund Me page for my family if something happens to me?


----------



## Firm But Fair (Jan 1, 2017)

d0n said:


> Doesn't James cover the driver's death as well?


Gonna start referring to it as "Good 'Ole James"


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

d0n said:


> Doesn't James cover the driver's death as well?


*"Cry Me a River policy"*

Based on the policy declaration page of this naked policy, and if you have an accident with your vehicle;

*"Do not expect automatic payment of"*:
a) Medical payments to you or paxs.
b) Other miscellaneous payments as: Ambulance, first responders, EPA clean up (pollution) and others.
c) Payments for damages to your vehicle, "Cry me a River" policy said ** Contingent collision and comprehensive. meaning: They are on 2nd position of the coverage after your 1st insurance covers; and it also said: you must have 1st insurance coverage in order to claim it.
In other words: If you don't have full coverage now with your 1st Insurance Company: You are not covered + there is 1st $1000 deductible.
d) Continuation of medical care as therapist and others for you or pax, in case someone get disable.
e) Burial costs.

*On this naked policy, you have to bring the Insurance Company and the corporation to court in order to get paid.
**In order to get paid, you need a good attorney.
***Attorney cost will be about 20 to 35% of the recuperable award from the court (Now, it is not a $1 Million to recoup).
*****You have to hire experts to proof that you were right. (more costs $)
******It could take 1 to 2 years or longer to get paid, depending on the court and attorney.

Again, search your best options and Drive at your own risk.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> A Go-Fund-Me has been set up for the fallen driver: https://www.gofundme.com/38nc6ls


GoFundMe refunded my contribution today. Looks like it was a fraud.


----------

